# Wie schaut eine JS Klasse aus



## Gast (16. Sep 2008)

Morgen,

wie schaut eigentlich eine Klasse in JavaScript aus, ich lese gerade das Buch JavaScript von Kopf bis Fuß und bin schon auf Seite 500, weiß auch, dass jedes Objekt ein "prototyp"- Objekt hat mit der man das Objekt erweitern kann, aber wie eine Klasse aussieht, weiß ich nicht, 
Also "class" hab ich noch nicht gelesen, beginnt eine Klasse einfach mit "function"???

Schönen Tag noch,


----------



## moormaster (16. Sep 2008)

JavaScript kennt keine keine Klassen. Objektattribute und -methoden werden implizit deklariert:

http://www.peterkropff.de/site/javascript/oop.htm


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2008)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JavaScript kennt keine keine Klassen. Objektattribute und -methoden werden implizit deklariert:




Und wie schaut z.B.: so ein Objekt mit Klassen -, und Instanzvariablen aus?

Vielen Dank,

lg


----------



## moormaster (16. Sep 2008)

Das steht doch alles in dem Link!

Du nimmst ein Objekt her und erstellst zusätzliche Attribute und Methoden durch Zuweisungen:


```
var auto = new Object();

 auto.farbe = "Gruen";
 auto.fahr = function()
             {
              alert("Das " + this.farbe + "e Auto fährt und wird dabei Rot!");
              this.farbe = "Rot";
             };
```

Damit hast du dem Objekt, dessen Referenz in der Variable 'auto' gespeichert ist, das Attribut 'farbe' und die Methode 'fahr()' hinzugefügt. Diese sind nun entsprechend verwendbar:



```
alert(auto.farbe);
 auto.fahr();
 alert(auto.farbe);
```

Weitere Möglichkeiten, Objekte mit bestimmten Methoden und Atrributen zu erzeugen sind dort auch angegeben.


----------



## SnooP (16. Sep 2008)

Du kannst so etwas wie Klassen nachbilden, in dem du prototype verwendest (das Schlüsselwort)... damit gibst du quasi Vorlagen für weitere Objekte an und kannst auch sowas wie Konstruktoren oder Vererbung nachbilden...

ganz annehmbar wird das in Verbindung mit der JS-Library Prototype.


----------

